# NetFlix



## StoneGuad (25 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour a tous, 

Je me suis abonné a Netflix et suis tres déçu de constater que face a la profusion de l'offre en Films, ceux ci sont tres rarement en langue francaise.
Sur mon Apple TV, les synopsis sont en francais , et lorsque je lance le film, 8 fois sur dix, c'est de l'anglais ou de l'espagnol.
Quelle est la manip pour avoir systématiquement les films en francais ? 
Je pense avoir paramétré pourtant partout ou cela est possible que je veux du Francais, y compris en me connectant via mon Mac directement sur le site Netflix, rien n'y fait.
Il y a donc su peu de videos en francais chez Netflix ?

Merci de vos avis et reponses.


----------



## Bambouille (25 Octobre 2017)

Une fois le film lancé, dans la barre de contrôle tu as juste avant l'option "plein écran" l'option "audio et sous titre".
Moi c'est l'inverse, c'est VO ou rien !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Octobre 2017)

Toutes les séries et films que je regarde sur Netflix, à l'exception des productions japonaises, sont disponibles en VF (et réglées par défaut sur la VF).

Sinon, voilà : https://help.netflix.com/fr/node/372


----------



## StoneGuad (29 Octobre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> sont disponibles en VF


Ah bon.
Bon , est ce que j'ai cette difficulté parce que je suis en Guadeloupe ? (IP)
Alors que coté paramètres, je demande bien le français.
Ce qui est curieux, c'est que pour une minorité de films, j'ai le francais par defaut...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2017)

Je ne peux pas te dire.


----------

